# Herb garden question



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I just started my herb garden this year. Can anyone advise me what are the most important herbs to have. So far I have thyme, rosemary, sage, basil, parsley, chives, cilantro & dill. Will any of these plants live if protected in the winter?


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

In Arkansas you don't even have winter! As for what is most important, plant what you use the most of....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I over winter my sage, rosemary, thyme, and chives ... my dill I let some of them 'go to seed' so they will come back next year. I till my basil under each year and start anew the next year. (frost will kill it)

As for the most important herbs to have ... I agree with Mike ... what ever herb you use.

The Encyclopedia of Country Living - by Carla Emery has a great herb section for the person just starting out. Check your library.

Good luck ! :flower:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have the room and time, plant a huge variety of herbs and cull from there what you use/like and what grows well for your area. I started my medicinal herb garden with, as I remember, over 50 herbs. Each one had a 2’ x 2’ area in the garden. Some were not happy with our NC summer, some did not grow at all and some grew too well! Out of what grew I tried a little of each by harvesting and drying as well as using fresh. I also moved them around to see where they were happiest, full sun, morning sun only… I settled on around 20 herbs for my teas, tinctures and cooking. I found that some medicinal herbs did not seem to work for me while others did and some were better for cooking than they listed. If there is a farmers market by you hit that and see what is available. Talk to the vendors about your plans. I find gardening folks are more than happy to chat and offer help. Remember to buy something from them for their help too!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I just started my herb garden this year. Can anyone advise me what are the most important herbs to have. So far I have thyme, rosemary, sage, basil, parsley, chives, cilantro & dill. Will any of these plants live if protected in the winter?


thyme, rosemary, sage and chives will overwinter fine, and in your area probably with no extra protection.
The parsley will also overwinter but since it is a biannual then it will strive to make tons of seed the second year.
Basil, cilantro and dill do much better if started new every year, but since they put out seed very nicely you should be able to save seed each year and not have to buy it.

Funny story--I love dried basil in my cooking for soups and sauces and even on my chicken-found that I do not like the flavor fresh! So I tend to grow it and dry it for myself and the flavor is so much more "YUMMY" with my own fresh dried basil than the store bought.

I have also found that I don't care for cilantro fresh either.. Tastes kinda soapy:dunno: But then I don't like Arugula either--just must be the taste buds. lol

Your best bet is to try them all and see which you like the best and keep them in your garden-I love lemon verbena but it is too tender to grow here other than as an annual or a house plant..

If you like lemon--you have to look up and grow lemon thyme! it is divine on chicken and in salsa!


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Herbs as a antiseptic*

Just ood for thought in my herb garden i grow all the normal herbs but i also have two dual use herbs and those are garlic and thyme. to make an antiseptic from garlic just squeeze the bulb to jet the garlic juice and add to water, it is good for washing wounds and to take down swelling, thyme is more for a throat antiseptic just make a tea from it to help with a cold or sore throat, i have other herbs to do the same. Or when in doubt about some herbs just google it, or look in your medicinal plant book. Hope this helps


----------

